# Denton&Sasquatch #166. What the Heck is This Creature??



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sas can't get in (No, I didn't ban his ass) so I am posting this one.
We discussed political idiocy you might have missed but more importantly, Sas brought us a story about a critter that is more than odd; it is creepy as Hades!
Also, two more reasons why you should run, not walk, from FarceBook!

https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-07-09T22_53_23-07_00


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton and I came up with a new promotional poster for the show.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Denton and I came up with a new promotional poster for the show.
> 
> View attachment 99093


Ain't that a cool image? Ya done good!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> Denton and I came up with a new promotional poster for the show.
> 
> View attachment 99093


Maybe if we mix the pills with alcohol? I have found that stops most of the voices in my head, most of the time. :devil:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Sas can't get in (No, I didn't ban his ass) so I am posting this one.
> We discussed political idiocy you might have missed but more importantly, Sas brought us a story about a critter that is more than odd; it is creepy as Hades!
> Also, two more reasons why you should run, not walk, from FarceBook!
> 
> https://www.podomatic.com/podcasts/dentonandsasshow/episodes/2019-07-09T22_53_23-07_00





Sasquatch said:


> Denton and I came up with a new promotional poster for the show.
> 
> View attachment 99093


So what is y'alls email address?

Is it [email protected] ?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think that the Squatch should cancel his vacation. The show must go on! Where is his devotion to his 3 or 4 listeners!

Not to worry about disappointing hot nurse however, I should be more then happy to stand in for him. After all, I am old, and "RELATIVELY" harmless. What could happen? :devil:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> So what is y'alls email address?
> 
> Is it [email protected] ?


[email protected]

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Fan mail sent!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> Fan mail sent!


Appreciate the fan mail. I'm in Yosemite and have spotty internet. This place is beautiful. Truly God's country. I'll give a full report when I get back.

P.S. Already caught me some trout!










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> Appreciate the fan mail. I'm in Yosemite and have spotty internet. This place is beautiful. Truly God's country. I'll give a full report when I get back.
> 
> P.S. Already caught me some trout!
> 
> ...


What's that pink-skinned creature in the lower left?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Perhaps we should get car magnets made up saying "Denton and Sasquatch Show", to get the word out.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, I know you want to help, but I'm not sure this is the same Denton.

For example, our local welfare department just arrested a mother with eleven children, all living in squalor.

_Here's the upshot, three of the boys were all named "Denton."_ Evidently it's a Serbian insult.

Now, I'd support your idea of the magnets, but I wouldn't want to answer all the hate mail when it's learned that every kid named 'Denton' had eaten his magnet...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> Ain't that a cool image? Ya done good!


For those in the know, that was a bottle of Trazodone. It was originally designed to be a psychotropic med, but it did not prove successful. It does make a better sleeping pill, and I use them myself. These is no "loggy hang-over," they are cheap to prescribe, and now the official drug of the Prepperforum.

...yeah...


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton, I wasn't kidding. I take the stuff myself!


----------



## watcher (Aug 24, 2013)

What do you think it is???


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Back Pack Hack said:


> What's that pink-skinned creature in the lower left?


Part of the human I'm using for bait.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Good day fishing on the river.
@Annie we have magnets for the show. Ask @Denton for one.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Good day fishing on the river.
> @Annie we have magnets for the show. Ask @Denton for one.
> 
> 
> ...


Other than camping, how is the Lodging at Yosemite? Options, quality etc?


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I was all for some of those promotional magnets--then I remembered that I exchanged posts with some of the members here.

I would suggest you stamp the back of these magnets with the warning, "DO NOT EAT."

Sure, you're laughing now, but when 73 members all suddenly get taken to an ER, then you'll thank me. Never underestimate the intelligence of a guy who became a member just because his mother has a computer!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> For those in the know, that was a bottle of Trazodone. It was originally designed to be a psychotropic med, but it did not prove successful. It does make a better sleeping pill, and I use them myself. These is no "loggy hang-over," they are cheap to prescribe, and now the official drug of the Prepperforum.
> 
> ...yeah...


Here's to a blest sleep, Tourist. Choirs of angels sing thee to thy rest. And then a happy morning and good cup of coffee.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Good day fishing on the river.
> @Annie we have magnets for the show. Ask @Denton for one.
> 
> 
> ...


 @Denton?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Annie said:


> @Denton?


Yes? What?

He assumes I know where I put them. I have no idea. Besides, they are credit card size and not car size.


----------

